# For Sale - Martell Petty - custom wa handle



## Dave Martell (Mar 3, 2017)

The wood used for this knife is some pretty rare stuff, at least in my opinion anyway. It's "flamed old growth redwood" that's been stabilized. The flame bands you see _*move*_ about 3/8" in both directions - it's incredible! I paired the wood up with simple black buffalo horn as to not take away from the wood in anyway. The buffalo horn does have some white streaking on the top side of both handles.

This knife was made as part of a set but is also being offered individually. :wink:*



Stats...

Models - Petty

Blade Lengths - 160mm

Steel - CPM-154 (powdered stainless steel)

Hardness - Rc 61-62 (with cryo)

Height (at heel) - Petty @ 33mm

Handle - Wa (octagonal) 

Handle Materials - Flamed Old Growth Redwood & Buffalo Horn



Price - $325
*Shipping - Included in USA only / International - will split cost with buyer



Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 4, 2017)

*SOLD! *:headbang::bliss:


----------

